# Tulipwood and ABW Trumpet



## ghost1066 (Jul 5, 2015)

Well this is how I spent my holiday. This thing did not want to turn and on top of that I lost my jam chuck I use for these and had to make another one before I could get going. 

ABW bell and mouthpiece on a tulipwood trumpet. I changed the internals on this one to see how it sounds and it runs good.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 5, 2015)

The ABW sets it off nicely !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice job Tommy!
If the call market ever dries up you could easily step into the Hooka market

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jul 5, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Tommy!
> If the call market ever dries up you could easily step into the Hooka market



Thanks I do like this one. 
What do you mean if it dries up  I made a batch of pot calls this year to start with and 90% are still sitting here. Most of the calls you have seen me post are sitting on a shelf in the other room. On another note I would burn my shop to the ground before I made one thing to do with smoking, you might say I have a problem with tobacco.


----------



## CWS (Jul 5, 2015)

beautiful work Tommy
Curt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 5, 2015)

Beautiful trumpet Tommy. If you had to burn your shop down, be sure to used a smokeless fire.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SS Custom Calls (Jul 12, 2015)

Great lookin' trumpet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

